

Curated course on how to get into YC - tweiss
http://www.crowdcademy.com/courses/startups/how-to-get-into-y-combinator/

======
joelrunyon
Sounds like a great idea, but is this a paid course? If so, I'd personally be
worried about it being taught by someone who didn't get in to YC (no offense).

If I misunderstood something, feel free to correct me.

~~~
tweiss
no offense taken ;) it's a free course that I created to help others with
their applications and to showcase the prototype of crowdcademy. There will be
paid courses eventually, but on much more complicated and lengthy topics such
as learning Photoshop or a specific programming language.

------
invalidOrTaken
This is obvious evidence that _something_ is ripe for disruption, though I'm
not sure what. Is it VC decision-making? Credentialing? Streed cred in the
startup scene? Startup mentoring?

A curated course on how to get into a program that _explicitly_ mostly "just
takes the best team" is a code smell.

------
bbq
Why try to game the application process? Just be extremely [capable,
passionate, grit-ful, and inventive].

~~~
feralmoan
because Cargo Cult is why

------
franze
puuh, i think the most important step is missing:

    
    
      Q: How To Get Into Y Combinator?
      A: Try!

------
ebiester
So, once you've assimilated what everyone else is doing, do 90% of what the
successes did, and 10% be bold and brash and overwhelmingly different so as to
feel both familiar yet new.

Basically, the same formula as the KLF discovered (now) decades ago.

------
tweiss
If anybody knows of great resources that I've overlooked, please leave a
coment and I will add them asap. Thanks a lot!

~~~
benologist
There's a bunch of stuff here: <http://ycuniverse.com/>

~~~
tweiss
Thanks! I think it's a great resource and have actually included some of it in
the course.

